# frog husbanday



## Craig2 (Oct 16, 2007)

hi what are the requirements for keeping red eye tree frogs. in regards to heating, lighting ect is there a temp they should be kept at.
Any good caresheets avalible
Regards Craig


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 16, 2007)

Very similar to Caerulea, have a read of this care sheet:

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html


----------



## JasonL (Oct 16, 2007)

Best kept at a constant 20-25 or as close as possible, start to stress at 30 deg. Need to be kept damp ie humid or regular spraying. Red eyes won't go looking for water as greens will, they will dry up on the side of the enclosure, esp little ones.


----------



## Craig2 (Oct 16, 2007)

can i regulate enclosure temp by using a water heater or should i have a heat light aswell


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 16, 2007)

Water Heater, creates a more humid atmosphere, where heat light tends to dry out the air.


----------

